# Ethernet controllers problems



## Dillinger (May 5, 2011)

*HI i have an Acer Aspire that I reinstalled WIn 7,  and everything works but for one thing. The Ethernet Controller in Device Manager has that terrible (!) next to it and it says no drivers installed. I have scoured the internet for this driver or a solution I have been to the acer website and downloaded almost everything from that and installed it. My question is....is the driver for that in the "Chipset" driver package? 
i have spent hours on this and i cant find any solution. i have done all that going to the website suport page and following the clicks notebook-->Aspire-->Aspire 7741z and downloaded some stuff but there isnt anythign there that says "Ethernet controller" this is an Acer Aspire 7741z-5731*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 5, 2011)

depends it could be wireless or wired,if wired it might be part of the chipset wireless wont be part of it. Best thing to do is right click go to properties and grab the hardware ID and then type that into google


----------



## Dillinger (May 5, 2011)

ok thank you Its the Ethernet Controller where you plug into the CAT. 5 cable. Wireless works just fine


----------



## Dillinger (May 5, 2011)

Device/NTPNP_PC10019 that did do anything for any searches. man the internet is fludded with scan driver garbage


----------



## Dacur (May 5, 2011)

Is this what ur looking for http://support.acer.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=2193.

Just scroll down a bit and u will see Lan driver its a "Broadcom adapter", and yes required some digging on the web, so hope this helps u


----------



## Dillinger (May 5, 2011)

wow thank you let me do this and i'll let you know.


----------



## Dillinger (May 5, 2011)

didnt work


----------



## Dacur (May 5, 2011)

Very strange, 133mb download (x86/x64) lan driver, and it isnt working 

either ur ethernetcard/cat5 cable went somewhere like lappyheaven, but seems like its time to contact Acer about it, i cant figure it out as those should work according to Acer.

Oh try disabling the wireless while installing.


----------



## Ptep (May 5, 2011)

Most broadcom lan drivers have to be installed manually, so...

http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...6843&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 7741Z&OS=722&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=EMEA_27

Thats the driver, download and unzip to a folder then head to device manager, right click the network adapter and click on update driver, then click on browse, then 'let me pick from a list...', then 'have a disk', then browse to the folder with the windows 7 inf file in, and done! 

Edit: that link didnt copy over, so go to the acer downloads page find your laptop and download the broadcom lan driver half way down the page (133.4MB in size)


----------



## Dillinger (May 6, 2011)

thats what i have been doing is going to the device mgr and clicking the the let me choose. but it always says "windows can not install your ethernet controller. And there the Ethernet Controller isnt in the list..im going to be working on this all night. I just got back from work.


----------



## Dillinger (May 6, 2011)

Ptep said:


> Most broadcom lan drivers have to be installed manually, so...
> 
> http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...6843&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 7741Z&OS=722&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=EMEA_27
> 
> ...


the link works fine..i clicked and instant DN thanks..so lets see again what happens


----------



## Dillinger (May 6, 2011)

Ptep said:


> Most broadcom lan drivers have to be installed manually, so...OS
> 
> http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...6843&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 7741Z&OS=722&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=EMEA_27
> 
> ...


wow it worked I dont know Windows 7 very well and im getting to know it since iv'e gotten the OS, i have to say that its so far the best OS Microsoft has ever put out. Thats in My humble opinion. And thank you very much for the help, its much appreciated.


----------

